# Chirping? What does this mean?



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Rosalie, my female hedgie, made this chirping/twitter sound. Nothing changed but my friend did take care of her this week (i was on vacation this week and I could not take Rosalie along) and my friend witnessed the chirping when she held her, she sometimes does it when I go near her. It is quite odd...not sure what this could mean.


----------



## Tamoshanter (Jun 27, 2013)

My little girl Bonnie does that! I have no idea why... she is not a year old yet so I always assumed it was a cute baby trait. But who knows!


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks! Glad to know another hedgie does it! Still, i am puzzled on what the chirping means.


----------



## deftones (Jul 26, 2013)

Its often said its a sound of happiness


----------

